# Youtube Videos ruckeln bei vollbild



## Dirkschn25 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hey leute,

Habe ein kleines aber komisches Problem.
Wollt mein Rechner etwas aufrüsten und hab mit Mainboard CPU und Ram erstmal angefangen.

I5 4570
ASUS H87-Pro
4 GB 1333 hatte ich noch liegen

und seit dem an ist mir aufgefallen das die Videos bei Youtube auf Vollbild ruckeln, aber nur wenn ich die Maus los lasse und der untere Balken verschwunden ist. bewege ich dauerhaft die maus ist alles so wie immer.
Und das zweite ist wenn ich die Videos auf meinem alten 17 Zoll monitor auf 720p und vollbild gucke ruckelt rein garnix aber wenn ich auf meinem 37 Zoll Full HD Fernseher gucke ruckeln alle auflösungen bei vollbild. (Google Chrome). Und bei Firefox ist es genau anderesherum da ruckeln sie bei kleinem Bild aber auf Vollbild nicht.

Browser und Flash Player sind auf dem Aktuellsten stand.

Mein Alter E6600 2,4Ghz hat diese Probleme nicht gehabt oder kann das auch an der Software vom Mainboard liegen?

MFG 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Dezember 2013)

Mach mal HWBeschleunigung aus oder wenn aus dann an
Grafiktreiber auch aktuell?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich tippe auf den Grafikkartentreiber, versuche einen anderen.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (14. Dezember 2013)

wo kann ich denn die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus machen. hab schon nen anderen treiber versucht. immer noch das selbe


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2013)

In den jeweiligen Browsern.
Ich kanns dir nur für den FeuerFuchs sagen, bei : Einstellungen / Erweitert / Allgemein / Browsing

Für den Datenklau Browser müssen sich andere melden.


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Dezember 2013)

Haste schonmal den IE getestet?  Vielleicht gehts ja da, allerdings tippe ich auch auf einen unsauberen Treiber, ist der Chipsatztreiber installiert?


----------



## Dirkschn25 (14. Dezember 2013)

alle treiber sind nur einmal installiert und das die neusten also vom Mainboard und grafikkarte.
aber mir ist noch aufgefallen das dass bild auch etwas laggt wenn es klein ist und die maus am rand ist, bin ich mit der maus direkt im video ist das ruckeln weg.

der IE läuft perfekt, aber nutze lieber den Chrome.
oder kann das auch am DVI port liegen das jetzt zwar beide Bildschirme dran sind aber nur einer läuft


----------



## SilentMan22 (15. Dezember 2013)

Dirkschn25 schrieb:


> alle treiber sind nur einmal installiert und das die neusten also vom Mainboard und grafikkarte.
> aber mir ist noch aufgefallen das dass bild auch etwas laggt wenn es klein ist und die maus am rand ist, bin ich mit der maus direkt im video ist das ruckeln weg.
> 
> der IE läuft perfekt, aber nutze lieber den Chrome.
> oder kann das auch am DVI port liegen das jetzt zwar beide Bildschirme dran sind aber nur einer läuft


 
Nein eigentlich nicht.. GUck mal im Chrome nach der HardwareBeschleunigung, das ist irgendwo ganz unten unter Erweiterte Einstellungen glaube ich.
Übrigens mit Chipsatztreiber meinte ich diesen hier: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/De...deu&OSVersion=
								
							&DownloadType= Installier ruhig nochmal, wenn der schon korrekt installier ist wird das ebenfalls automatisch erkannt und nicht nochmal installiert.


----------



## Trovidus (16. Dezember 2013)

Moin,

ich hab hier dasselbe problem mit einem nagel neuen laptop (asus n56v) von einem kumpel. 
ich tippe darauf, dass die shared graka Intel HD 4000 einfach nach ein paar minuten im vollbild überfordert ist(nicht vollbild geht ohne probleme).
das ding ist, in dem rechner ist auch eine geforce GT 750M drin, die sollte bei solchen aufgaben der Intel HD eigentlich zur hilfe eilen, tut sie wohl aber scheinbar nicht...
habt ihr da ideen, wie man das ändern könnte?

PS: firefox hardwarebeschleunigung ausstellen hat nicht geholfen

viele grüße

/edit
die cpu auslastung springt bei der vollbildwiedergabe auf 100%, im fenstermodus liegt sie bei etwa 20%
/edit
mit chrome genau dasselbe


----------



## Dirkschn25 (18. Dezember 2013)

Kannst du im Bios die HD 4000 vom CPu nicht deakrivieren so das er nur die Geforce nutzt?


----------

